# Mini-Me and Mr. Simpson



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

Messin' around with a new build.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hIToQRO7kNA

Click on the link below and then click on the pic.of the amp for a good look at the finished "Mini-Me"
A 2 o/p valve compact build, just completed. Cheers, doug
Doug Veitch | Facebook


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Sounded wonderful. The harmonics sound real nice when some of the open strings are left to ring out.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Great sound and very nice playing! Thanks for posting. 

andreimartinezagras.webs.com


----------

